# First Fursona. Colors and Patterns Look Quite Off and Don't Know Why



## Trisuniel (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello, so I'm fairly new to the fandom. I wanted to make my first fursona but I'm having trouble regarding patterns and colors.

I have no drawing skills at all so I got a reference sheet, started choosing colors using the "Coolors" site, started placing colors down without really any thought of the pattern before, I just did whatever I thought would look nice during that second.

After finishing it, at first it looked fine but after a day it all changed. It started to look off but whatever changes I made to it, made it look worse.

The fursona started off as blue as, which I then decided I wanted a more realistic color for the base and switched to a dark gray. I was planning of have blue and orange but scrapped the orange and just went with 2 shades of blue.

I don't know if the color choices it's because the color choices don't match, I'm horrible with figuring which colors go well together. Or maybe it's because the stripes on the arms and legs don't really fit with it. Maybe it could just be because the lines are shaky.

Any thoughts on it? Is anyone else noticing something off? Am I just overthinking this and isn't as bad as I'm making it out to be? Maybe once I can get a more professional drawing of him will it look correct.


----------



## Tyno (Nov 21, 2018)

Trisuniel said:


> Hello, so I'm fairly new to the fandom. I wanted to make my first fursona but I'm having trouble regarding patterns and colors.
> 
> I have no drawing skills at all so I got a reference sheet, started choosing colors using the "Coolors" site, started placing colors down without really any thought of the pattern before, I just did whatever I thought would look nice during that second.
> 
> ...


What do you mean your character looks good!


----------



## Trisuniel (Nov 21, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> What do you mean your character looks good!



Thanks! I guess I was overthinking it. However I did find out what I didn't like, and it was the blue, I replaced the blue with different shades of gray. changed the eye color, and gave the tongue a more realistic color. It's much more simple now but I like this new version much more. Now would it make sense to add color somewhere and what color? Every time I try to add some color it just makes it look worse in my opinion.


----------



## Tyno (Nov 21, 2018)

Trisuniel said:


> Thanks! I guess I was overthinking it. However I did find out what I didn't like, and it was the blue, I replaced the blue with different shades of gray. changed the eye color, and gave the tongue a more realistic color. It's much more simple now but I like this new version much more. Now would it make sense to add color somewhere and what color? Every time I try to add some color it just makes it look worse in my opinion.


You could try yellow.


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Nov 21, 2018)

Personally, I liked the blue one more. Seemed a bit more fun, I think.
But that's my opinion, they both look great, and at the end of the day it's your opinion that matters most.

What's your favorite color? That's all the thought I put into mine.
"I like purple, so I'll be purple."
I did a lot of experimenting though, at one point I had purple, green, and yellow. Seemed a bit much.

It'll sound tedious, but just keep experimenting until you find something you like. Took me awhile too, and there's still a few small changes I have planned.
You can also look up references for inspiration, as long as you don't just blatantly steal someone's designs, that can help a lot.

I think the pattern looks good, but maybe design a few more. You might end up finding something you like better.
Also, (no offence to Zhivago, they're 10x the artist I am) in one of the designs the snout looks a little... broken. Your design might look better in another drawing.
Good luck!


----------



## Trisuniel (Nov 21, 2018)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Personally, I liked the blue one more. Seemed a bit more fun, I think.
> But that's my opinion, they both look great, and at the end of the day it's your opinion that matters most.
> 
> What's your favorite color? That's all the thought I put into mine.
> ...



I decided to put some red into it to add color and to add more to the pattern. Also added to the tail. I like this one the best so far. I plan on getting it turned into a fursuit really soon, probably just a partial for now. Hopefully the transition looks good.

Update: Updated the markings and changed the nose and eyebrow color. Also tried to blend the fur.


----------



## Orawind (Nov 27, 2018)

Trisuniel said:


> I decided to put some red into it to add color and to add more to the pattern. Also added to the tail. I like this one the best so far. I plan on getting it turned into a fursuit really soon, probably just a partial for now. Hopefully the transition looks good.
> 
> Update: Updated the markings and changed the nose and eyebrow color. Also tried to blend the fur.




Hi! Idk if you’re still looking fo opinions but . . . . . here I go.

I really like your color choices! They look really good together. The only thing off to me is that all of the markings are pretty much straight bars (ie; arms and legs) so maybe curve them a bit in some way?

That’s my two cents if you want it.


----------



## Trisuniel (Nov 27, 2018)

Orawind said:


> Hi! Idk if you’re still looking fo opinions but . . . . . here I go.
> 
> I really like your color choices! They look really good together. The only thing off to me is that all of the markings are pretty much straight bars (ie; arms and legs) so maybe curve them a bit in some way?
> 
> That’s my two cents if you want it.



Hey thanks! I really do appreciate your opinion.

However I did kind of have ran into another issue somewhat related to this which I could use an opinion on. So while I do kind of like the one I made, I don't feel like it represents me. In fact I ended up choosing a different animal. But the problem is that I could never get anything to look like what would represent me. However I really wanted to get my first fursuit (partial) for a convention coming up really soon and didn't want to risk waiting too long and not be able to get it in time. So I got a artistic liberty fursuit, I gave the animal and one of the colors I wanted to see in it and have the artist do the rest. The reference sheet she made was actually really nice. The problem I have though is that since the design isn't made 100% by me, I feel like I might be looked down upon, like a took the lazy route if I was to wear this. Of course nobody would know unless they asked but even me knowing feels like I'm doing something wrong.

I do plan on actually getting a proper fursona someday but from what I've heard, it can take Months. Once I do get one, I think I'll get a new fursuit once I have the money again, this time a full one, based on my actual fursona.

So what are your thoughts on this? Am I just worrying too much about what other people think? Also any tips on figuring out a fursona that represents me? All this is making me feel quite depressed lately and seemed to occur after attending my first furry event.

Update: So I finally found 2 colors that not only go really well together I believe, but also I really like and feel a proper connection to. Finally getting on the right track! Just need to think of a species, 1 or 2 more colors or shades and then start working on the patterns. Still worried people will think I'm lazy by wearing a fursuit I didn't design. But then it does seem that artistic liberty fursuits are quite common for some makers and the maker does actually prefer to get those. I think I'm just worrying too much about this. The convention coming up will be my first convention and I will be going alone since nobody I know IRL are also furries. I think I'm writing way too much about all this. It's just that writing all this down is helping me get my worrying thoughts out my head so I stop thinking about it.


----------



## Orawind (Nov 28, 2018)

First off, that’s totally cool! Your fur suit doesn’t have to be your fursona ever!

And second. I doubt anyone will care. Over on deviantart I actually saw something about this. There are plenty of people who even prefer having a fursona designed by someone else. So I don’t think you have to worry. Truthfully, a fursona is only about connection. If it it fits then it fits. No matter the artist.

Tips are tricky. I’ve found that it gets harder the more you try. My fursona was more or less an accident. I was trying to create a design for something else and they just happened. So try not to stress and just work on other projects until something clicks I guess. The more you look the more cloudy the waters become, as it were.

And good for you! Don’t worry about typing too much. I don’t mind reading at all and I’m always ready to help!


----------



## Trisuniel (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for the support! Really helped quite a bit. My new version I started fresh. Tried a new lineart template, new patterns, and this time green as a base color. Turned out pretty good, but now I feel like there is too much green I look like a reptile which isn't really what I'm going for. Will have to experiment later. I'm taking a break for now.

And thanks for the follow. I see you have discord, I've added on it. Maybe we can talk on it later. My username on Discord is "Danielzxzx", completely different than furaffinity as my furaffinity username is what I'm planning to switch everything to if it ends up being something like.


----------

